
Slush Smackdown: Knockout other players in kids' AI coding game - thusu
http://slushsmackdown.com/
======
kimmok
Cool game! I was able to build my first code in just minutes even if my Joe
Rampage got pretty badly beaten up.. need to take another round of practice...

------
johnhattan
Oh great. Another addictive time-sponge. Just what I need :)

